# Inflation Easing???



## Don M. (Aug 10, 2022)

The financial news reports were full of reports today, regarding the CPI for July falling .5% since June...Whoppe-De-Doo!  The CPI, however, doesn't seem to include the prices of food and energy.  While it's true that gasoline prices have come down a bit in recent weeks, those savings have been offset by the rising costs of food.  

We did our weekly grocery shopping today, and while I'm pushing the cart, I look closely at the prices.  Virtually everything we normally buy was up in price in just the past week.  The most notable was a 4lb. pack of sugar....last week it was $2.10...today $2.79.  About the only thing that seemed to be a bargain was avocados....last week $1.10, this week .89.  

It's going to take a whole lot more of "balancing" the prices of consumer goods before I believe that inflation is slowing down.


----------



## SeniorBen (Aug 10, 2022)

Gas is under $4.00 a gallon at most stations around here, so that reduction in fuel costs should reduce shipping costs, which (theoretically) should reduce prices of consumer goods.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 10, 2022)

Don, that was a good price for the avocados. My son was lamenting about their rise in price because he loves those things. Believe it or not, my grocery bills have averaged a little less per month than last year (about $1.30). As of now, I'm averaging $118 a month. I can easily calculate the figures because I use a self tallying (by month and year) budget spreadsheet. I've just started noticing price hikes at our local supermarket in the last couple of months. My mini lemon pies were 59 cents; a couple of weeks ago they were $1.49 (I usually buy two but I put one back), then came back down to 89 cents.

A 12 pack of Activia yogurt was $5.49 about 3 months ago, now it's $5.99. But I got a case from Costco because they are on sale this month...24 for $6.69.  I eat yogurt daily, so I'll have my son pick up another case before the sale ends at the end of the month. At the local supermarket, their brand of 16 oz frozen vegetables are up by 20 cents and the 3 lb bag of Birds Eye broccoli florets is up by 50 cents. Many other prices have stayed the same. I don't buy meat, except for Jenny O turkey burgers and the occasional Cornish hen, so I'm not feeling *that* pain. Also not feeling the pain at the pumps.

The stock market was up nicely today, perhaps due to the indicators of the last couple of days and the possibility of avoiding a recession.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Aug 10, 2022)

While the overall slipped, the food at home category was up 1.3%, which was the 7th month in a row of 1.0% or higher and the year over year stands at 13.1% for the food at home. My personal CPI came in at 7.8%, after a June figure of 8.0%. 

The market seems to think the easy money will be returned as the FED will have to reverse course sooner. Hard to figure when it is no secret what the FED watches and two of those indicators were up. 16% trimmed mean moved up from 6.9% to 7.0% and the Median CPI jumped from 6.0% to 6.3%. 

The FED also watches the core and while it was expected to come in higher, it matched last month's 5.9%. That's way above the 2% target, if my math is correct.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 10, 2022)

Yep the food here is still going up as well, normally I would wait but had to have a few things, dairy, eggs.  I will go these week to get some breakfast sausage loss leader for the freezer.  The special is about half what they are charging for it now so it makes sense to stock up.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 10, 2022)

The prices on some things seem to be dropping, but in many cases I think people are becoming used to seeing the higher prices on many processed food items and have adjusted their budgets to accommodate them.

A few of my favorites are still missing from the local markets. I assume, it’s simply no longer possible to offer them at a price people are willing to pay.


The financial markets seem to be in a bit of a bear market rally which is usually followed by a significant drop.

All we can do is keep bumping along into the future!


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 11, 2022)

know one knows what is next which is why for the most part market timers lag .

when the nervous nellies and those who have visions of being last man standing flush with cash  sellout they think every notch upward is a sucker rally .

so they either wait or they just dip their toes in committing little of what they pulled out 

markets turn way before anything changing is visible .

all the biggest gains come from when it looks like markets have no bottom .

all the biggest drops come from when we are breaking new highs and markets look like they are going to continue .

trying to guess ends up shooting most in the foot .


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2022)

Not here it isn't...

The Bank of England has warned the UK will fall into recession as it raised interest rates by the most in 27 years. The economy is forecast to shrink in the last three months of this year and keep shrinking until the end of 2023.

_The economy grew by just 0.4% in the first quarter of 2022, according to the Office for National Statistics (ONS).
It is struggling because of record inflation, staff shortages and supply chain issues - all of which have created an environment of low consumer and business confidence.
The Bank of England has predicted that the UK will enter a recession in 2022.
They expect the economy will decline by 1% each month of 2022, with it set to shrink in every quarter in 2023._



This could lead to little to no economic growth in the UK for the next three years.

Food , that's in the stores, and eating out is at an all time high... Fuel is astronomically high, more than ever in history..  Utilities have risen 54% since April 1st and is due to rise again.. over 60 % in October ..this on an already unaffordable price for most people...

Strikes are happening in most industries people demanding huge increases because of the huge increase in the cost of living, but people on fixed incomes like us Pensioners,  don't get any rises...


----------



## katlupe (Aug 11, 2022)

Gas here has gone down a little bit. It was $4.35 on Monday but not at all stations. 

Food at Walmart had gone up. Large eggs had gone from $2.99 on the 3rd to $3.16 on Monday (5 days). I noticed a price increase in most items. 

Our electric bills have gone up too. My son's was twenty dollars more than usual.


----------



## rgp (Aug 11, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Gas is under $4.00 a gallon at most stations around here, so that reduction in fuel costs should reduce shipping costs, which (theoretically) should reduce prices of consumer goods.



 Except that most shipping is carried out by diesel fueled vehicles or jet fueled planes .
 The cost of oil p/barrel is the one to keep an eye on for overall shipping cost and consumer goods cost. ..........


----------



## Jackie23 (Aug 11, 2022)

Gas in Dallas this morning $3.23!!


----------



## rgp (Aug 11, 2022)

Jackie23 said:


> Gas in Dallas this morning $3.23!!



 What did I read , last year it was average $3.10 , nation wide ?

 Maybe we're getting close to that .... I hope, I'm sure we all do ..... that it continues to drop !!!


----------



## Geezer Garage (Aug 11, 2022)

Last gas fill here was $4.14. Food prices are still ridiculously high for most things. Still think the recession will hit soon.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Aug 11, 2022)

The Producer Price Index came out this morning and seems to be largely ignored by the corporate media. For those interested, food was up +1.0% for the month, which will likely get passed on (+15% annual).


----------



## Blessed (Aug 11, 2022)

Jackie23 said:


> Gas in Dallas this morning $3.23!!


I am in the area and saw at 3.19 in my neighbrhood


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 11, 2022)

Gas prices in my area vary from a low of $4.09 at Costco to a high of around $4.74 at some of the suburban stations.

If you add back the temporarily suspended gas taxes it isn’t really much of a drop.

People seem to keep on driving and doing the things that are important to them.

I’m concerned that for many people it is being financed with credit cards and at some point they will have to deal with the higher prices along with the increased cost of borrowing.


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 11, 2022)

The media is often a hot pile of "BULL."  When I see it; I'll believe it.


----------



## Jace (Aug 11, 2022)

When Eggs @Aldi' s were less than $1/doz. just a-bit-ago ~ Now outrageous!
Pass!
They can _sit there and rot...for all I care! 

Pancakes.....a mix that doesn't need eggs. ..and delicious!_


----------



## SeniorBen (Aug 11, 2022)

I saw a gas station with regular at $3.69 a gallon! WhooHooo!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 12, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I saw a gas station with regular at $3.69 a gallon! WhooHooo!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2022)

Still over £1.75 a *litre* here...


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 12, 2022)

Prices are still up all over NJ.


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 12, 2022)

One third of the current inflation rate is from car prices  on new and used cars .

merely getting the chips and worker issues solved would see a big dip.

this isn’t solved by fed policy


----------



## Remy (Aug 12, 2022)

I don't know. I bought litter last week or so and it was $9.98 at WINCO Foods for a 20 pound box. Noted today it was $10.98. I've never seen it that high at WINCO.


----------



## Medusa (Aug 12, 2022)

katlupe said:


> Gas here has gone down a little bit. It was $4.35 on Monday but not at all stations.
> 
> Food at Walmart had gone up. Large eggs had gone from $2.99 on the 3rd to $3.16 on Monday (5 days). I noticed a price increase in most items.
> 
> Our electric bills have gone up too. My son's was twenty dollars more than usual.


We've noticed that about the food at Walmart here as well.


----------



## rgp (Aug 12, 2022)

Jace said:


> When Eggs @Aldi' s were less than $1/doz. just a-bit-ago ~ Now outrageous!
> Pass!
> They can _sit there and rot...for all I care!
> 
> Pancakes.....a mix that doesn't need eggs. ..and delicious!_



 OK, ya gotta share your secret ...... how do you get "delicious" Pancakes from the add water only mix ?????

I have tried two of them, and after I made them, all I could taste was the butter & syrup ....


----------



## Gaer (Aug 12, 2022)

rgp said:


> OK, ya gotta share your secret ...... how do you get "delicious" Pancakes from the add water only mix ?????
> 
> I have tried two of them, and after I made them, all I could taste was the butter & syrup ....


I was wondering that myself!  Gotta have eggs in the mix!


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Aug 12, 2022)

I'm currently in Nashville for a 4-day convention and I noticed the cheapest price for gas is $3.60


----------



## Lara (Aug 12, 2022)

We'll see after the primaries are over as to how long any of these recent "positive news, rising of the stock market, inflation ease, and signing executive order$" will last.

I'm skeptical. Very.

Campaigning and Voting isn't over until November 8. And then reality sets back in...aka taxes rise to pay for it all.

We still have to get results from Hawaii, Alaska, South Dakota, Wyoming, Florida, Oklahoma, Massachusetts, Delaware, New Hampshire, and Rhode Island...before we see what is really happening.

Disclaimer: Feel free to delete this if considered political but I didn't mention names or parties so I respectfully felt it was okay.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 12, 2022)

A bag of frozen chicken breasts has double here since last year.  Same with basic garden fertilizer.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 12, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Prices are still up all over NJ.


My son said he noticed a slight decrease Lewkat. He usually gets his gas from Costco though.


----------



## Brookswood (Aug 12, 2022)

Inflation could be 0% for the rest of the year.  That does not mean prices go back down. It means that they haven't gone up more.  Our dollars in the bank are still down 9.2% in real value.   For every 100 loaves of bread you could buy a year ago, today you can only buy about 91.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Aug 12, 2022)

Brookswood said:


> For every 100 loaves of bread you could buy a year ago, today you can only buy about 91.


Try 87.3  Up 2.8% just last month.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 13, 2022)

As of yesterday, my portfolio was looking pretty good....better than the end of the first quarter, which was far better than it was in July.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 13, 2022)

Maybe this will make some of you feel better…..except Holly…..gas here is $6.76 a gallon.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2022)

Yup.. This is us... Standard  Unleaded Petrol..  which is the cheapest at the Pumps is.. now around 10p less PPL ( Price per litre) than on this chart which was published at the beginning of this month..making a standard gallon of unleaded petrol.. around .. £8.10  which equates to approx $9.71 American... per gallon


                                                                               Diesel ppl     Unleaded    Super         Premium   Diesel
                                                                                                    ppl               Unleaded   Diesel       PPG

UK197.28188.20201.57212.05896.74855.45916.22963.87Scotland196.97187.99199.84210.77895.31854.50908.37958.06Wales196.87188.03198.67210.74894.86854.67903.05957.90Northern Ireland194.46186.83197.82204.92883.91849.24899.16931.43ABERDEENSHIRE196.43187.18201.49211.42892.87850.81915.86960.99ANGLESEY195.40188.05185.71N/T888.18854.76844.14N/TANGUS195.57184.52200.74204.81888.97838.71912.45930.96ANTRIM193.84187.54196.20201.71881.08852.47891.81916.85ARGYLL194.63182.39190.03N/T884.67829.05863.76N/TARMAGH192.73186.04191.54199.41876.02845.65870.62906.41AVON196.90188.29201.50212.41895.02855.84915.89965.51AYRSHIRE195.31185.23200.02209.76887.79841.95909.18953.45BANFFSHIRE199.06191.26200.99209.35904.82869.37913.61951.60BEDFORDSHIRE198.51191.30204.09214.00902.30869.56927.70972.73BERKSHIRE198.73190.70203.31216.27903.32866.80924.13983.03BERWICKSHIRE196.64187.43196.71204.35893.83851.95894.12928.86BORDERS194.22183.99195.25208.42882.83836.34887.51947.37BRISTOL195.62186.09200.95211.24889.18845.87913.41960.19BUCKINGHAMSHIRE198.23188.42203.74212.87901.03856.44926.07967.61CAITHNESS193.85178.78189.27N/T881.13812.63860.31N/TCAMBRIDGESHIRE198.15189.21200.90212.32900.68860.03913.20965.07CARMARTHENSHIRE196.80186.64193.93206.95894.53848.36881.52940.66CENTRAL197.46188.41196.93211.36897.54856.42895.12960.74CHESHIRE198.02189.36201.51212.95900.11860.74915.96967.95CLACKMANNANSHIRE196.51188.89198.01204.90893.22858.60900.02931.37CLEVELAND196.94187.07200.80212.10895.18850.32912.71964.11CLWYD196.04189.24204.22210.89891.09860.17928.29958.60CO DOWN194.29187.09196.87201.45883.13850.42894.86915.69CO FERMANAGH192.59182.82194.90N/T875.42831.01885.92N/TCO LONDONDERRY190.52182.89196.92199.01866.02831.33895.10904.61CO TYRONE189.95186.64189.85198.94863.41848.36862.94904.29CONWY198.62193.40203.64N/T902.80879.08925.65N/TCORNWALL197.86189.97201.25211.58899.35863.51914.76961.72COUNTY DURHAM196.72187.09199.87208.99894.17850.43908.50949.97CUMBRIA191.33173.97202.59209.32869.67790.76920.86951.44DENBIGHSHIRE199.56190.71204.93216.97907.09866.86931.51986.21DERBYSHIRE198.06189.27203.29213.17900.27860.31924.05968.95DEVON196.56187.96198.72209.41893.45854.35903.27951.84DORSET197.33188.91200.13212.22896.94858.67909.69964.62DUMFRIES AND GALLOWAY194.73185.00190.58207.24885.15840.92866.27942.01DUMFRIESSHIRE201.32194.58209.56214.23915.10884.44952.55973.76DUNBARTONSHIRE199.03190.73213.25213.57904.70866.95969.31970.75DUNDEE191.30180.77N/TN/T869.55821.69N/TN/TDURHAM197.24187.34192.30208.71896.56851.54874.09948.68DYFED195.88186.48199.65208.98890.38847.61907.48949.89EAST LOTHIAN194.96 186.60198.09215.90886.16848.18900.43981.35EAST SUSSEX197.39188.01200.29212.02897.23854.58910.43963.72EAST YORKSHIRE196.29187.04201.01207.05892.24850.16913.68941.16EDINBURGH198.47189.61202.24212.54902.15861.89919.27966.11ESSEX197.31188.46201.23211.73896.85856.66914.70962.41FIFE197.07187.72198.99211.81895.78853.25904.48962.77FLINTSHIRE198.22190.48206.03213.57901.02865.80936.50970.79GLASGOW199.92187.26200.02211.35908.73851.20909.19960.66GLOUCESTERSHIRE196.91171.29202.67212.24895.05778.57921.23964.72GRAMPIAN195.99187.15196.06N/T890.86850.70891.20N/TGREATER LONDON197.19188.17203.57212.34896.30855.33925.31965.17GREATER MANCHESTER196.65187.86200.65211.32893.85853.92912.06960.53GWENT197.16187.99200.06209.23896.19854.49909.35951.04GWYNEDD196.71187.79194.70212.19894.13853.58885.02964.50HAMPSHIRE197.95189.65203.42212.86899.77862.04924.62967.53HEREFORD AND WORCESTER195.15185.75197.45213.52887.04844.31897.48970.56HEREFORDSHIRE196.90187.90200.74211.09895.02854.08912.47959.51HERTFORDSHIRE198.22189.71202.65212.49901.01862.30921.12965.84HIGHLAND195.18189.34195.50212.08887.19860.64888.63963.99HUMBERSIDE196.32187.14194.36207.86892.37850.62883.47944.83INVERNESS-SHIRE198.23189.47203.08213.01901.06861.21923.08968.24KENT197.50188.96200.98212.04897.72858.91913.54963.82LANARKSHIRE197.97188.68202.84211.75899.84857.62921.99962.49LANCASHIRE197.16188.34201.02210.98896.16856.08913.71959.00LEICESTERSHIRE197.76188.62202.24212.50898.93857.35919.29965.90LINCOLNSHIRE196.45186.52199.84210.15892.96847.81908.35955.21LONDON197.72188.94202.70212.25898.74858.81921.35964.78LOTHIAN197.87189.47201.42213.27899.39861.22915.55969.42MERSEYSIDE196.69187.47200.73211.24894.03852.14912.42960.17MID GLAMORGAN196.89187.73198.06209.65894.98853.33900.27952.94MID LOTHIAN197.01188.48199.22212.25895.48856.72905.53964.79MIDDLESEX197.93189.12202.35212.56899.68859.62919.75966.17MONMOUTHSHIRE198.13190.69203.98210.43900.59866.78927.17956.48MORAYSHIRE196.81187.67202.68212.15894.58853.05921.26964.31NORFOLK198.00189.68201.44211.90899.98862.17915.61963.18NORTH HUMBERSIDE197.85190.43195.51204.79899.33865.57888.70930.88NORTH LINCOLNSHIRE198.47188.92205.89N/T902.16858.71935.88N/TNORTH SOMERSET196.18185.23189.74206.32891.73841.94862.44937.81NORTH YORKSHIRE196.56187.74200.48209.00893.47853.36911.25950.00NORTHAMPTONSHIRE198.44189.87201.55212.17902.02863.02916.12964.43NORTHUMBERLAND196.66187.74200.20209.38893.89853.38909.98951.73NOTTINGHAMSHIRE197.34188.35202.58213.36896.99856.12920.84969.80OXFORDSHIRE197.95191.11202.29212.85899.77868.66919.51967.52PEEBLESSHIRE196.17185.19201.28208.91891.66841.77914.92949.60PEMBROKESHIRE194.52183.81201.49212.07884.18835.50915.86963.95PERTHSHIRE198.41189.40201.33216.12901.85860.91915.12982.35POWYS197.84187.68199.66208.57899.26853.08907.54948.03RENFREWSHIRE197.27188.23198.93212.78896.70855.60904.21967.20ROSS-SHIRE196.21189.13204.41N/T891.87859.69929.13N/TSELKIRKSHIRE191.78177.56185.89N/T871.71807.11844.97N/TSHROPSHIRE197.27187.56199.31211.32896.70852.55905.97960.53SOMERSET196.48188.17200.44211.96893.08855.32911.11963.45SOUTH GLAMORGAN196.19188.30195.91209.25891.79855.91890.49951.15SOUTH YORKSHIRE197.58188.18201.12212.28898.07855.37914.19964.91STAFFORDSHIRE199.07190.45204.13214.30904.89865.67927.88974.09STIRLINGSHIRE198.05189.84204.99212.23900.21862.92931.80964.70STRATHCLYDE195.86188.11195.53196.58890.29855.04888.78893.54SUFFOLK197.47188.78201.05212.42897.61858.07913.87965.55SURREY197.63189.08202.23212.20898.31859.46919.24964.56TAYSIDE195.58184.39197.11209.34888.99838.15895.96951.55TYNE AND WEAR196.87187.39203.03210.60894.84851.76922.86957.25WARWICKSHIRE199.17191.23204.70215.63905.32869.24930.43980.13WEST GLAMORGAN197.05187.85199.64214.43895.70853.86907.45974.66WEST LOTHIAN198.90191.10204.89213.28904.08868.65931.32969.46WEST MIDLANDS197.31188.12201.31212.63896.86855.08915.06966.50WEST SUSSEX198.12189.30202.26211.24900.57860.45919.38960.19WEST YORKSHIRE196.82187.55201.53213.57894.64852.52916.05970.76WILTSHIRE198.32189.42203.48212.52901.46860.99924.92965.98WORCESTERSHIRE198.06189.55201.64213.85900.27861.58916.53972.05







​


----------



## Remy (Aug 15, 2022)

Highest electric/gas bill ever. $127.00 +.  I had one about $105 once at this apartment but usually in the summer I was around 80 dollars. They implemented the peak hours in May. I don't run the dishwasher or washing machine after 4. But AC runs, fridge. I will watch TV and be on the computer. I try to keep lights off. One bedroom, upstairs, I don't get the afternoon sun. This is ridiculous. I keep my AC on at 82-83 degrees.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2022)

Citgo
Regular

$3.79
23 hours ago


----------



## Liberty (Aug 15, 2022)

$3.35 earlier today - according to sign.


----------



## bingo (Aug 15, 2022)

fuel is only cheaper  right now...using all our reserves  that weren't  sold to China....keeps Americans  calm....thinking  that  everything's  going to be  okay...
stock up on non perishables...please


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 15, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> As of yesterday, my portfolio was looking pretty good....better than the end of the first quarter, which was far better than it was in July.


Yes, my stupid portfolio is looking better and better which means I was an idiot to listen to all the gloom and doom people, I should have dumped all the money from selling the house into the market while it was low instead of dollar-cost-averaging it in, I've got a big chunk in a Treasury that won't pay out for another couple weeks.  I expected the market to be down at least into the autumn.  I am a failure at investing.


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 15, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> Yes, my stupid portfolio is looking better and better which means I was an idiot to listen to all the gloom and doom people, I should have dumped all the money from selling the house into the market while it was low instead of dollar-cost-averaging it in, I've got a big chunk in a Treasury that won't pay out for another couple weeks.  I expected the market to be down at least into the autumn.  I am a failure at investing.


few can time markets ….they rarely can beat lump sum investing over time …

if dollar cost averaging worked better , we would all reach our desired allocation , sell and start from zero again


----------



## Remy (Aug 15, 2022)

rgp said:


> OK, ya gotta share your secret ...... how do you get "delicious" Pancakes from the add water only mix ?????
> 
> I have tried two of them, and after I made them, all I could taste was the butter & syrup ....


Admittedly I'm not a picky eater. Use crappy white flour and I'm totally in. I make my pancakes with flour, soy milk, baking powder, oil and salt. Not saying everyone would like them but I do.


----------



## rgp (Aug 15, 2022)

Remy said:


> Admittedly I'm not a picky eater. Use crappy white flour and I'm totally in. I make my pancakes with flour, soy milk, baking powder, oil and salt. Not saying everyone would like them but I do.



  Hey, I'll give'em a try ......... I've only used the mix plus the water . as suggested / instructed on the package . As I said no real taste IMO .


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 15, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> Yes, my stupid portfolio is looking better and better which means I was an idiot to listen to all the gloom and doom people, I should have dumped all the money from selling the house into the market while it was low instead of dollar-cost-averaging it in, I've got a big chunk in a Treasury that won't pay out for another couple weeks.  I expected the market to be down at least into the autumn.  I am a failure at investing.


As @mathjak107 pointed out, very few are good at market timing. I've done it successfully a few times because I recognized the highs the funds involved were capable of and had already reached.  Perhaps dollar cost averaging would still be preferable over dumping all the money in at once while trying to time the market. In fact, as much as I feel I've had successes as an investor, I wouldn't have put *all the money *from selling my home into the markets. But then I never have believed in putting all "my eggs in one basket". Another thing investors need to realize, it's not a good idea to make emotional, rash decisions. Educate yourself as much as possible about investment choices and their performances, then take "a minute" and decide the best way to proceed. BTW...I made plenty of investment mistakes that I regretted along the way.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 20, 2022)

A few days ago I went to the downtown grocery store (a chain in this region) and noticed they had a good variety of eggs to choose from (brands, etc.).  One brand was charging $9.99 for one dozen eggs- and I don't think they were the organic type, either!  Needless to say, that's not the brand I bought!  

And the day before yesterday I went to a different store (also chain) and one gallon of whole chocolate milk was $6.99!


----------



## Don M. (Aug 20, 2022)

We were at a restaurant yesterday afternoon, along the area main highway, and I saw several large trucks loaded with chickens and turkeys heading for the local processing plant.  Those trucks have been a rarity this Summer, since the Avian Flu hit the flocks and the growers had to get rid of most of their birds.

Hopefully, this is a sign of egg and poultry prices coming down in the future, as supply begins to return to normal.


----------



## shortsave (Aug 22, 2022)

Seems higher than ever here. Several restaurants posted signs warning that price hikes are coming on all menu items next month and warned of shortages


----------



## Leann (Aug 22, 2022)

I don't eat Doritos but my S/O does. I picked up a smallish bag today while at the grocery store without noticing the price at the time I put them in my basket. I naively assumed they'd be $2.00 or in that neighborhood. They were $5.89!!!! That'll be the last bag of those things that I'll ever buy.


----------

